# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Which Enclosure Size Is Better For Green Tree Python

## S_Chevy88

Which enclosure size do you think is better for a Green Tree Python?
22 1/8L x 14 1/8W x 14H (1 Perch) or 19L x 19W x 18 1/8H (2 Perches) ?

----------


## spix14

I've read several places that width is actually more important than height given that they rarely come down to the floor of the cage. More width lets them thermoregulate by going back and forth instead of having to go lower to get away from the heat.

----------


## pilot511

i think recommended was like 24x18x18 (correct me if I'm wrong) with a couple of perches to thermoregulate closer or further from the heat (if you have lighting)...just what i've heard

----------


## spix14

I know Greg Maxwell recommends 36x24x24 for an adult.

----------


## Tosha_Mc

I've got mine in a 24" cube - It looks grossly over huge with him/her just sitting there during the day -  but at night he/she likes cruising the cage and playing in the plants and everything - uncoiled GTPs are surprisingly big. 


It's pretty old, but this is the only picture I could find of the cage right off:




BTW - the more perches the better it can thermo regulate - also if you are getting a baby - then it does need to be kept in a smaller cage for a while. I didn't see what age you were looking to get.

----------


## pilot511

I love the dinosaurs at the bottom there lol

----------


## 8b8ll

> Which enclosure size do you think is better for a Green Tree Python?
> 22 1/8L x 14 1/8W x 14H (1 Perch) or 19L x 19W x 18 1/8H (2 Perches) ?


More Perches the better. 

Generally you will see majority of cages having 2-3 perches. 

Now as a young GTP I would go with the 22x14x14 with 2 perches.

As an adult I would suggest a 3x2x2 especially for a female. 

You may think that is a big cage but it makes it much easier to create a PROPER gradient throughout the cage. 

Mike

----------

_mooingtricycle_ (08-14-2009)

----------


## juddb

Well i have mine who is only 4 months old at the moment, in a 4 qt tub!  with 4 perches.  Hope this helps.

----------


## juddb

Heres my gtp enclosure!  Well some of it....

http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n...l811008001.jpg

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> Heres my gtp enclosure!  Well some of it....
> 
> http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n...l811008001.jpg


come on man!  get us a better pic then that!  I want to see a good pic of your new baby!

----------


## juddb

> come on man!  get us a better pic then that!  I want to see a good pic of your new baby!


I just started a thread buddy,  Only one pic though my camera has a hard time taking pics of this guy!

----------


## Warocker's Wife

When they are neonates (babies) they should stay in a small tub awesome for humidity when they become a yearling move them to a larger tub. Once they are borderline to adult u can move them in their display habitat. I like pvc cages .
http://www.pvccages.com/id149.htm

Which I recommend 2 to 3 perch areas. Also if u get a chance read the book 'the more complete chondro’. It is worth every page! It was recommended to me and I'm so glad it was!
 :Smile:

----------


## sunfowerggs

Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum. :Taz:  :Snake: 


demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne

----------


## waltah!

> Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.
> 
> 
> demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne


Welcome aboard! I see as your first act you resurrected a thread from '06! lol
GTP's are just amazing animals.

----------


## Lucas339

what size GTP are we talking?!?  no one can really answer you poll unless we know the age of the animal!

i have mine in a 24" PVC cube cage (stroud special).  she is almost 2 now.

----------


## Repsrul

Our guy is a little over a year old. He is in a 24x18x24 enclosure. He has a few different perches he can chose to bask on. We also have a 36x18x24 that we are in the process of setting up for our new arrivals and will be getting another 24x18x24.

----------


## DavidG

I feel like for an adult a 24 cube is fine. Green trees stretch out, not up. The taller the cage the less likely for the chondro to go to the bottom and drink. If not properly misted it can cause major problems with dehydration. I keep neos in 6.5 and 12Q tubs and adults get 24L 18H 17.5 deep tubs. (goofy sizes huh?)
I plan to be moving up to 24 cubes or similar sized tubs soon. Screen tops are super hard to pull off with these guys. If you use google you will find the fix for that though. Pretty simple and really cool looking. The one advantage plastic display cages have over glass besides the the obvious (heat, humidity) if no water spots!


Here is the flip side. I have read debate that green trees COULD use bigger tubs as babies and that would make them more active in adult tubs. It is thought (possibly) we train them to just perch all their captive life. From personal experience wild caught chondros don't cruise any more than CBB ones.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (08-14-2009)

----------


## jere000

From what i heard i 2'lx2'wx2't is good you don't want it to tall because they will go to the highest branch and if it is to high he won't be able to reach his water dish and will die from dehydration.

----------


## Repsrul

We do not have any problem with the temps in the enclosure. He moves around to where he is comfortable but we are always checking the temps with our heat gun. The humidity is also not an issue and we do not get water spots on the glass. The misting system we use sprays the water so fine that by the time it hits the glass it is next to nothing. But it does spray down the tank where needed. We also use distilled water for him. 
 One thing to remember have the enclosure set up before you purchase the snake. Make sure the humidity and temps are all stable. Do yourself a favor buy from a reputable breeder not someone at a show that has them sitting in the bottom of container on a wet paper towel. Make sure you know who you are buying from and spend a little more money for CBB.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (08-14-2009)

----------


## Lucas339

> One thing to remember have the enclosure set up before you purchase the snake. Make sure the humidity and temps are all stable. Do yourself a favor buy from a reputable breeder not someone at a show that has them sitting in the bottom of container on a wet paper towel. Make sure you know who you are buying from and spend a little more money for CBB.


great advice!! :Good Job: 

too bad not everyone follows this!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> From what i heard i 2'lx2'wx2't is good you don't want it to tall because they will go to the highest branch and if it is to high he won't be able to reach his water dish and will die from dehydration.


FAIL.
dude, gtps dont drink out of water dishes.
they drink the mist off their coils.

2x2x2 is perfect.
Jim S. at herpcages (i beleve) 
has some great cages. and i recommend him to anyone.
he was pleasent to work with, and one of the lights he sent us was broken, and he shipped us a new one next day, FREE.

----------


## DavidG

> FAIL.
> dude, gtps dont drink out of water dishes.
> they drink the mist off their coils.
> 
> 2x2x2 is perfect.
> Jim S. at herpcages (i beleve) 
> has some great cages. and i recommend him to anyone.
> he was pleasent to work with, and one of the lights he sent us was broken, and he shipped us a new one next day, FREE.



Kinda funny how I see mine drink from a bowl almost at least once a week. I also do not stay up into the night and watch them. I'm sure it's much more frequently. 

Jim Scharphorn runs PVCcages.com

Barrs cages/herpcages (put .com behind either of those, same site) are okay for what you pay for them. They have almost no options and will probably never be made to the specs you want. Jim makes his own cages, he doesn't out source them. He will outfit them with heat panels, perches, anything you want. The quality difference is very noticeable as well. 

As discussed before, green trees need more width than height. If the perches are too far from the water bowl or the snake is scared to go down to drink it will dehydrate. They prefer to drink from the coils but will drink from a bowl. An elevated bowl is ideal but not the most practical.

----------


## Lucas339

ive seen mine drink from the water bowl from the perch....FAIL!!

----------


## juddb

I would go for the bigger cage, unlike bp's, with sub adult/adult chondro's- the bigger the better.  Also i prefer and believe my chondro's prefer more of a horizontal gradient just like David said.  As for water bowls, ive seen each one of my animals drink from thier bowls.  Good luck.  Almost forgot, i try to add three perches for them to choose from!

----------


## DavidG

> i try to add three perches for them to choose from!


I really believe in perch selection. Also the size of the perch as well. if I notice one is away from the heat and I think the hot side is good I'll move the perch. you want the animal to be in the best spot for it to thrive, and feel comfortable.

----------

